# X-Ambulance work truck



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

So after a couple of bad experiences with trying to line up a work vehicle I've decided to work out of my Jeep Patriot/small trailer temporarily and save up to get a decent truck/van. I've found a company that sells ex ambulances and am leaning in that direction. Anyone have pics of how you have yours set up for storage, tools etc?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My last boss, who at the time worked for the master I work for drove a x-ambulance. It was mainly the drain cleaning truck. He hated working out of it, but he's well known for a short fuze anyway.

Keep an eye out on craigslist. I just missed out on a '08 chevy 14' cube with only 68K and no rust, 60% rubber for $3800. new breaks, break lines and in tank fuel pump.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I think Rocksteady here used to have one, haven't seen him here for awhile though


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Seen that too.

Just popped again, looking at it tomorrow with my mechanic: http://lansing.craigslist.org/cto/5158900053.html

The deals are out there man, just have to be patient. The azzhole master I work for just stumbles on them. He's installing a three bay sink provided for two working chainsaws and a three wheel golf cart on trade next week.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The guy I work for is a great guy, just pizzes me off when he gets these deals. Venting if anything. Hoping this truck works out.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I wouldn't touch a used ambulance if it came from these parts. They beat the crap out of them here (NYC).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If they are Ford's make sure they aren't 6.0 or 6.4L Powersmokes...

That is the reason why many ambulance services have ditched Ford for the Mercedes Sprinter...


----------

